# Trainingsparter/partnerinn oder Gruppe aus Raum 69509 gesucht



## chr_rapp (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen !

Bin in Mörlenbach (69509) am Rande des schönen Odenwaldes heimisch und suche Leute zum Mitfahren (in der Gruppe macht´s nunmal mehr Spaß). Wäre klasse, wenn sich hier der ein oder andere Biker/Bikerin zu ´nem MTB- Treff finden würde, um gemeinsam auszufahren und zu trainieren. Fahre einige Marathons und und bin somit für sämtliche Tourenvarianten gewaffnet.
Trainieren ist zwar wichtig doch der Spaß am Fahren sollte im Vordergrund stehen.

Also MTB´ler und MTB`lerinnen aus der Umgebung, meldet euch einfach!

Gruss Christian


----------



## Larry4711 (2. Juni 2009)

Hi auch,

ich wohne in Laudenbach, also gerade übern Buckel bei Dir und fahre auch zur Arbeit immer (mit Rennrad, MTB oder Auto) bei Dir vorbei.

Da bietet sich ne schöne Feierabendrunde doch richtig an.
Ich sende Dir per PM mal meine Nummer, dann können wir mal was ausmachen.

Grüße
Larry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabauke79 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin ab und an mal in Mörlenbach. Würde mich mal anschließen?!
Lg Rebecca


----------



## chr_rapp (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Rbecca 

Gerne, hoffe nur das das Wetter jetzt bald wieder besser wird. 
Ist zwar auch mal ganz nett im Matsch rumzeieren aber irgendwie doch nicht das Wahre. Wo kommst Du den her ? müssen uns ja nicht unbedingt in Mö treffen bin viel mitm rad unterwegs und somit auch flexibel was den Treffpunkt angeht.

LG Christian


----------



## Rabauke79 (16. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin da auch flexi 
Sag bescheid wenn es dir passt. Ich kann Sonntags und in der Regel Donnerstags;-)

Hoffe auch auf gutes Wetter


----------



## chr_rapp (16. Juni 2009)

Hi auch nen schönen guten Morgen

Donnerstag würd ganz gut passen und laut Wetterbericht auch wieder einigermasen brauchbar sein. Meld mich Morgen Abend nochmal um Dir bescheid zu geben wanns losgehn kann wie sieht es den bei Dir Zeitlich aus und was für ein Profil willste den fahren.

LG Christian


----------



## Rabauke79 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich kann so gegen zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr. 
Es sollte Anfänger tauglich sein. Ich fahre zwischen 30- 60 Kilometer und 700 Höhenmeter. Falls das hilft


----------



## chr_rapp (16. Juni 2009)

Ok Bestens da wird sich sicherlich was finden also dann bis Morgen.

Muss jetzt los ins Büro nach Mannheim mitm Rennradel doch irgendwie fehlt mir heute total der Antrieb, bin zwar schon umgezogen doch sitz immenoch hier mit meinem Kaffee.
Jetzt aber Ars... hoch und rauf auf den Sattel ein bischen was arbeiten. ;-)

LG Christian


----------



## Rabauke79 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich will jetzt mit dem Rad nach Heidelberg. Aber es regnet 
Viel Spass


----------



## chr_rapp (16. Juni 2009)

Wie bei uns ists zwar etwas dunkel doch regnen tuts noch nicht, wo bist du den grad ? 
Glaub dann werd ich dooch noch warten bevor ich begossen werde.
Nach HD muss ich Morgen um 9 und dann gehts mal wieder auf Rekordjagt am Königstuhl.


----------



## Rabauke79 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre von Mannheim aus. (Zur Arbeit)
Auf dem Königsstuhl war ich noch nie. Wir starten Morgen im Exotenwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chr_rapp (16. Juni 2009)

Der Königstuhl ist ganzschön hart 5 km mit min. Steigung von 14% ca 500 Hm, da willste nichts mehr wissen wenn du oben bist. aber die Aussicht auf HD ist gigantisch (muss man mal gesehen haben).
Der Rekord liegt momentan irgendwo bei knapp 16 min. habs letzte Woche schon versucht aber 21 Min. gebraucht, glaub ungedopt wird man das wohl nicht schaffen ;-) 
Ja gut das wir Gleitzeit haben da kann man ja noch ein wenig warten, hier hats nämlich auch grad angefangen leicht zu tröpfeln.
Wie siehts bei Dir aus wirste jetzt doch aufs Auto umsteigen ?


----------



## fyre (16. Juni 2009)

habt ihr noch platz in der gruppe am Donnerstag?


----------



## chriiss (16. Juni 2009)

Bin aus Wald-Michelbach.
Würde event. auch mitfahren. 
Treffpunkt?


----------



## Rabauke79 (16. Juni 2009)

chr_rapp schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei Dir aus wirste jetzt doch aufs Auto umsteigen ?



Ich war schon umgezogen, aber als du geschrieben hast, du fährst mit dem Rad, musste ich auch

@all; Von mir aus könnt ihr Mitfahren. Wir haben nur noch nichts richtig ausgemacht.


----------



## chr_rapp (16. Juni 2009)

@Rabauke

Man war das ne Fahrt, ich wurde zweimal eingeweicht und zum guten Schluss hatte ich dann ca.1 km vorm Büro einen Platten.
Wie war Dein Ritt ?

@ all
Ja dann lasst uns doch jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen machen schlage Weinheim Peterskirche als Treffpunkt um 17 Uhr vor.
Oder hat von Euch noch jemand eine andere Idee ??


----------



## Rabauke79 (17. Juni 2009)

Meine Fahrt war super. Kein Regen und kein Platten

Ich kann erst ab 17.45 - 18 Uhr. Passt das auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chr_rapp (17. Juni 2009)

Ok dann 17.52,5 ;-)

Weißt Du wo die Peterskirche ist ??


----------



## fyre (17. Juni 2009)

also ob ich GENAU um 17.52,5 da sein kann, weis ich nicht. Aber gegen 17.50Uhr könnt ich dort sein.


----------



## chr_rapp (17. Juni 2009)

Na dann bis Morgen, hoffentlich haben wir son Wetter wie heut war heute Morgen in Hd und was erledigen und bin dann mitm Rennrad 80 km durch den Odenwald zurückgefahren war traumhaft. 
So und jetzt gibts erstmal Hünchen damit ich heut Abend noch Energie fürs Mountainbiken hab, Leite Mi immer einen Radtreff vom Skiclub aus.

LG Christian


----------



## fyre (17. Juni 2009)

ich will auch, muss aber lernen


----------



## Rabauke79 (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Ich kenne die Peterskirche nicht
Ich schicke dir mal meine NR. per PN. 
Ich bin noch bis ca. 23.30 On sonst per Telefon.

Rebecca


----------



## Larry4711 (18. Juni 2009)

Na das ist doch einer, kaum antwortet ne Dame wird zurückgeantowrtet ...


----------



## chr_rapp (18. Juni 2009)

sorry larry

wie siehts den bei dir aus heute ?

@all 

Wer ist den sonst heute noch am Start ??


----------



## Larry4711 (18. Juni 2009)

chr_rapp schrieb:


> sorry larry
> 
> wie siehts den bei dir aus heute ?
> 
> ...



Hi auch,

bin mit dem Rad ins Geschäft gefahren.
106km und 2.700Hm (Rennrad, hin und zurück).
Nehme alles mit was es mitzunehmen gibt ... ;-)

Aber gerne ein nächstes Mal wenn es etwas früher ausgeacht wird, damit ich schauen kann ob ichs Bike im Auto mitnehme oder mir die Zeit langt und ich von zu Hause aus starte.

Grüße
Larry


----------



## fyre (18. Juni 2009)

schade, dass zwischen 17.45-18.15uhr keiner an der Peterskirche war


----------



## Rabauke79 (18. Juni 2009)

Oh nein, sorry. 

Ich musste heute morgen absagen. Bei uns bei der Arbeit ist jemand krank geworden und ich bin jetzt erst nach hause gekommen. Sorry ich hatte es per Pn an Christian gemailt und nicht hier im Forum.

Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chr_rapp (18. Juni 2009)

fyre schrieb:


> ich will auch, muss aber lernen


 
Sorry nach dem Rebecca heut morgen abgesagt hat und ich dann heut mittag nochmals geschrieben habe wer kommt? doch sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat bin ich doch alleine losgezogen.

Vielleicht klapps ja beim nächsten mal hat jemand einen Terminvorschlag ?

Gruss Christian


----------



## fyre (19. Juni 2009)

>>So und jetzt gibts erstmal Hünchen damit ich heut Abend noch Energie fürs Mountainbiken hab, Leite Mi immer einen Radtreff vom Skiclub aus.

darauf war das bezogen, naja nächstemal gibts meine handynr. per pn


----------



## chr_rapp (19. Juni 2009)

Hmm Sorry

Da sieht man mal wie man aneinader vorbeirden kann.
Fahre heute mit nem Kumpel um halb drei in Mörlenbach gehts los,
wer lust hat dazuzustoßen hier meine Nr. 0172/9031001

Treffpunkt heute 14:30 Sportplatz Mörlenbach

Gruss Christian


----------



## Deleted 143651 (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn ihr alle lust habt, MTB zu fahren, dann hätt ich da was für euch...
Wir Treffen uns jeden Mittwoch um 17:00 Uhr an der Peterskirch und Samstags um 10:30 (Einsteiger) und um 12:00 (längere Tour) auch an der Peterskirche.

Mehr Infos auf der Seite des Team Bergstraße - MTB

Viele Grüße
Lukas


Ride On....


----------

